# Can anyone give the Cliffs Notes for CR's best and worst Inverter Gennys?



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

Google likes to send me recommended articles and today it gave me a link to CR's best and worst Inverter generators. Problem is, I don't have access to their reporting. About the only think I can see is that the Briggs and Stratton Q6500 made their worst list. That's the generator I purchased last year... So now I'm wondering which generators they tested and what their list from best to worst looks like and possibly why. I'm mostly wondering why the Q6500 made their worst list.

Anyone have access to CR and if so, would you mind doing a quick Cliffs Notes version for us?









Best and Worst Inverter Generators From Consumer Reports' Tests - Consumer Reports


These are the best and worst inverter generators from Consumer Reports' tests. They’re pricier than portable models but run longer and quieter, and use less energy.




www.consumerreports.org





By any chance might this article be w ripoff of the CR report?








6 Best Inverter Generators – Popular 2021 Models Reviewed - Prime Reviews


If you are looking for a good quiet RV Generator, then Inverter Generators would be an excellent choice. These 7 quiet generators will power your appliances without any sudden surges and run 5 - 10 hours without on a full tank (depending on the individual generator capacity)!




primereviews.org





Thanks!


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a CR subscription. So for inverters:

Honda, Yamaha = good
Echo, Ryobi, Westinghouse = meh
Briggs, Champion, Generac = more meh

Yeah, the Briggs & Stratton Q6500 in the "large inverter" category was way below Honda and Yamaha. The major issue was power delivery, and secondly power quality. Basically it cannot deliver what it says, and struggles at surge loads.

So I don't post anything not allowed, the "large" category only included 3 generators.

That red color brand was a 66
That blue color brand was a 51
Your gray color brand was a 32


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well every one in here knows i bleed red!
GRIN!
sort of a meh on the blue for me...
I have yet to see the blue guys power as good as the red koolaid!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

IME CR only tells you the most expensive which is usually the best. USUALLY. Honda is top of the line no question. 

The real question is frequency and duration of outages where you are? Second question, what are the "sensitive electronics" which you feel require an inverter to feed them? I've gotten along well for years with open frame non inverter generators feeding flat screen tv's, computers, etc. I have read of situations with super sophisticated heating systems and Frig's that wouldn't work on open frame units. yeah, I'm a majority of one here. 

I actually know someone who bought a top of the line generator based on the "inverter, sensitive electronics, hype." The most sensitive thing he had was a flat screen TV which he paid $600 for at WalMart. Maybe paying $2,000 to protect a $600 item makes sense?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Well if the only thing you care about in an outage is a TV, then yeah your priorities are out of whack. I assume he also has a fridge and eats though.


----------



## crabjoe (Apr 20, 2020)

Everything seems to have sensitive electronics these days.. My fridge has all kinds of feature that work with a microprocessor..... gaming systems, tvs, stereo, routers, printers, ****, even my Drinkworks machine that makes mixed drinks for me... I don't know how much harmonic distortion is considered safe, I heard under 6%, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

crabjoe said:


> I don't know how much harmonic distortion is considered safe, I heard under 6%, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


In A/C generators, under 10% is adequate, under 5% is good and under 3% is great!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve found consumer reports to be Mostly worthless. Especially regarding power equipment.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

I have found CR to be helpful but really within context of the catagory and it has gotten less-connected to reality over the years in my opinion.

That said, I think that their ranking of large inverter generators is spot on. But then, that's an easy assessment. 

I have the EU6500is and it is a rock solid unit in every way. Currently running from a 500 gal LP tank at it's second residence and after also running on gasoline and Natural gas -- also flawlessly.

Eric


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

That would be my ideal generator - a EU6500IS with a propane conversion. No need for fuel injection with propane.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The Hondas seem to be the elite standard for generators. They are reliable and work well. The only down side is you can tell Honda is* real *proud of them, if you get what I mean.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> The Hondas seem to be the elite standard for generators. They are reliable and work well. The only down side is you can tell Honda is* real *proud of them, if you get what I mean.


YE$ we $ure do.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!


----------

